# OtterCuber's Progression Thread



## OtterCuber (Aug 29, 2021)

Bought a trash cube at a convenience store about a month ago and got hooked.

Best single: 26.53
Best Ao5: 42.57
Best Ao12: 46.54


----------



## qwr (Aug 29, 2021)

nice data visualization!


----------



## OtterCuber (Aug 31, 2021)

Finally started memorizing full PLL:


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 31, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Bought a trash cube at a convenience store about a month ago and got hooked.


Buy a better cube. your times will drop faster


----------



## stwert (Aug 31, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Buy a better cube. your times will drop faster


You didn't look at the graph. Currently using an rs3m. Speaking of, what does w3+m mean?


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 1, 2021)

stwert said:


> You didn't look at the graph. Currently using an rs3m. Speaking of, what does w3+m mean?


Oops didn't see. Still, if really want to get serious buy a X-Man tornado V2M or a Moyu Weilong WRM 2021
(Or if you're rich, a Gan 11 M Pro/Duo)


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 1, 2021)

Just keep practicing.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2021)

Any progess?


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 5, 2021)

Excited that I got another sub-30 yesterday


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 5, 2021)

Trying the gummier weight 3 + Martian RS3


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 6, 2021)

Memorized some more PLL algs and getting more 25-30s


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 7, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Memorized some more PLL algs and getting more 25-30s
> 
> View attachment 16936


That's even faster than me what


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 7, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> That's even faster than me what


No, I just got lucky during those times. I'm still mostly in the 30s.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 11, 2021)

Mostly memorizing PLL these days and not really improving speed. But it's nice to use the new algs I'm learning in solves:


----------



## LBr (Sep 11, 2021)

the progress will happen if you finish full CFOP (oc i'm not putting pressure on you, if you don't care about speed like dan than that's totally fine)


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 11, 2021)

LBr said:


> the progress will happen if you finish full CFOP (oc i'm not putting pressure on you, if you don't care about speed like dan than that's totally fine)


I will finish CFOP. I'm determined!


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 16, 2021)

Is my progression normal? Progress is getting slower these days... But I am two algs away from learning full PLL, and I will begin learning OLL next week, along with daily F2L practice.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 16, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Is my progression normal? Progress is getting slower these days... But I am two algs away from learning full PLL, and I will begin learning OLL next week, along with daily F2L practice.
> 
> View attachment 17116


Yeah it’s pretty normal. When you first start, learning anything new and just practicing a lot will drastically drop times. But once you start cubing for a bit, you’ll start to see slower speed drops typically.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 17, 2021)

stwert said:


> You didn't look at the graph. Currently using an rs3m. Speaking of, what does w3+m mean?


I think it means weight 3 lube and magnets.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 18, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> I think it means weight 3 lube and magnets.


W3 + M is Weight 3 + Martian. W3 + M + Mag is the one with magnets, which is very stable, and I love it, but I'm going to go back to the Tengyun today, because slice moves are hard with the extra magnets.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 18, 2021)

I memorized full PLL and will start OLL tomorrow!


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 18, 2021)

New Ao5 PB (30.28) and mostly practicing PLL algs. I might put off OLL for a while, until I feel comfortable with PLL and finger tricks.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 22, 2021)

Todo:
1. Learn more F2L cases
2. Learn EO
3. Study BR/BL inserts from OreKehStrah:

f R' f' // Solves built pair into back right
f L f' // Solves built pair into back left
f R f' // solves BR slot instead of y R U R'
f L' f' // solves BL slot instead of y' L' U' L

4. Continue practicing. So far, only 1,691 total cstimer solves to date:


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 22, 2021)

Just an update to my plot:


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 23, 2021)

New Ao5 (29.84) and Ao12 (33.25) PBs today!


----------



## Garf (Sep 23, 2021)

Focus on F2L and get comfortable with pairing pieces differently. That'll drop your times down by 5-7 seconds.
Back slot, Front slots, etc.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 23, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Focus on F2L and get comfortable with pairing pieces differently. That'll drop your times down by 5-7 seconds.
> Back slot, Front slots, etc.


Thank you for this suggestion! I am indeed practicing F2L cases every day, both front and back slots.


----------



## Garf (Sep 23, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Thank you for this suggestion! I am indeed practicing F2L cases every day, both front and back slots.


Well, not only that, but find different solutions for cases, and make sure you can drill through F2L fast, each case just using another algorithm


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 23, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Well, not only that, but find different solutions for cases, and make sure you can drill through F2L fast, each case just using another algorithm


Okay, I will work on that today.


----------



## Garf (Sep 23, 2021)

Alright. You’d be surprised a what you find. also, you have J-Perm for F2L tricks to hel you get faster


----------



## LBr (Sep 23, 2021)

yes. Learn everything from j perm unconditionally and worship him as a god and everything he says you say. (Jpermbot#4667434677544456)


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 24, 2021)

LBr said:


> yes. Learn everything from j perm unconditionally and worship him as a god and everything he says you say. (Jpermbot#4667434677544456)


Haha, watching now, I swear!


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 24, 2021)

Practicing more F2L today, hopefully I'm doing this right:


----------



## Garf (Sep 24, 2021)

Where is the vid?


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 24, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Where is the vid?


Here:


----------



## Garf (Sep 24, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Here:


can you post a link in my profile instead?
I don't see the vid


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 24, 2021)

Learn OLL and your times will drop until about 22s.
Also, where did you learn PLL from? learn it from scdb! (scdbbot#76486996959459)


----------



## Garf (Sep 24, 2021)

He said cubehead


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 24, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Learn OLL and your times will drop until about 22s.
> Also, where did you learn PLL from? learn it from scdb! (scdbbot#76486996959459)


Good suggestion, thank you bot!


----------



## Garf (Sep 25, 2021)

J-Perm OLL and PLL. He has some good algs and vids, especially for F2L, Oll and Pll


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 25, 2021)

New PB! 22.55 seconds! Also worked on F2L today:


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 25, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> New PB! 22.55 seconds! Also worked on F2L today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job!
Meanwhile my progression thread sinking down the sea of threads...


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 26, 2021)

OreKehStrah and Mati helped me improve my F2L 11:


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 27, 2021)

New PB! 21.45!


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 27, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> New PB! 21.45!
> 
> View attachment 17206


Aaayyyyyyyyyoooo nice!! I should try the scramble...


----------



## Garf (Sep 27, 2021)

Since your consistent practice in F2L, do you feel like your times are dropping a bit?


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 27, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Since your consistent practice in F2L, do you feel like your times are dropping a bit?


Yes, slowly but surely! Time for more F2L practice...


----------



## Garf (Sep 28, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Yes, slowly but surely! Time for more F2L practice...






Did it for you. Lot of weird solutions that I haven't experienced with before.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 28, 2021)

Oh thanks! I was just going to say that I did more F2L practice today


----------



## Garf (Sep 28, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Oh thanks! I was just going to say that I did more F2L practice today
> 
> View attachment 17221


I am going to post this in my 4x4 progression thread to world record, but I snagged a sub-50 average today.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 29, 2021)

Started working on OLL today and did 50 solves; didn't get a chance to learn a new set of F2Ls today, sadly.


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 2, 2021)

Worked on more F2L today!


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 3, 2021)

More F2L practice... Three/four new algs a day is already quite a lot for me, because I have to practice the previous ones


----------



## (ec)3 (Oct 4, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Todo:
> 1. Learn more F2L cases
> 2. Learn EO
> 3. Study BR/BL inserts from OreKehStrah:
> ...


Where have you found good information on EO?


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 4, 2021)

(ec)3 said:


> Where have you found good information on EO?


Just from folks on this forum. OreKahStrah is really good for example: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_DvGsopqf3fyPFXn5ZbrZg/videos


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 5, 2021)

More F2L practice today...


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 5, 2021)

New single PB (20.23) and Ao5 (29.27)!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 6, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> New single PB (20.23) and Ao5 (29.27)!
> 
> View attachment 17269


Get ready for hype and excitement. 
The suspense of a good scramble and solution!
The grand moment in your cubing journey

Sub 20, coming to a progression thread made by an otter, near you.


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 6, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Get ready for hype and excitement.
> The suspense of a good scramble and solution!
> The grand moment in your cubing journey
> 
> Sub 20, coming to a progression thread made by an otter, near you.


Lol, you're an otterly awesome narrator!


----------



## Garf (Oct 7, 2021)

More F2L practice for TheOtterCuber:





Gotta know these solutions, man. I need to drill them, too.


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 7, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> More F2L practice for TheOtterCuber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol thanks. I just finished some solves:


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 7, 2021)

2 down, 55 more to go (minus some 2-step OLL cases)!


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 8, 2021)

Reviewing OLL and practicing F2L 20:


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 9, 2021)

Today, I learned a new OLL and four new F2L algorithms:


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 9, 2021)

Did some solves and OreKehStrah helped diagnose a 21.45 solve that I had today:

Bad: https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramb..._U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_//_T_Perm

Good: https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramb...d_Pair_%288%29
U_R-_U-_R_//_4th_Pair_%284%29


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 10, 2021)

OreKehStrah recommends that I learn OLL by patterns. So I'll deviate from the sequential order pretty soon.


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 10, 2021)

Yes! New Ao5 (27.92)!


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 12, 2021)

Practicing F2L is really making me more consistent around the 30s mark:



And memorized some interesting algs today (ignore the BR fingertrick; OreKehStrah taught me a better way):


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 16, 2021)

Just got a new PB single!


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 16, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Just got a new PB single!
> 
> View attachment 17394


Soooooo close to sub 20!!


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 27, 2021)

Memorizing and practicing algs is part of my daily life now lol


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 31, 2021)

Got a PB today, although I've been mostly practicing algs and not full solves lol


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 31, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Got a PB today, although I've been mostly practicing algs and not full solves lol
> 
> View attachment 17535


Sub 20 yay!


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 2, 2021)

Apparently the FL alg is a commutator, but I have to do more research on what that means (or reply below if you can teach me what it is):


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 2, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> I have to do more research on what that means (or reply below if you can teach me what it is):


A commutator is an alg which is of the form A B A' B' 
let me show what that means through an example:
so, your F2L 33 alg is R' D R U' R' D' R U(adding the U in the end because it'll be easier for you to understand)
here, you can split this into (R' D R) (U') (R' D' R) (U)
you see that you're doing one set of moves, then another set of moves, then undoing the first set of moves that you did, then undoing the second set of moves that you did.

if you still don't understand, watch this


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> A commutator is an alg which is of the form A B A' B'
> let me show what that means through an example:
> so, your F2L 33 alg is R' D R U' R' D' R U(adding the U in the end because it'll be easier for you to understand)
> here, you can split this into (R' D R) (U') (R' D' R) (U)
> ...


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 3, 2021)

Practicing algs again today:


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 4, 2021)

Added new stats to my progression figure:


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 5, 2021)

Just got 17s and 18s full-step solves rofl. This is fun, but I have to get back to practicing algs.


----------



## Garf (Nov 13, 2021)

Yo Otter, did you get that 4x4 yet?


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 15, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Yo Otter, did you get that 4x4 yet?


Not yet, but I'll grab one during Black Friday!


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 15, 2021)

Learning more algs and slowly improving


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 15, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Learning more algs and slowly improving
> 
> View attachment 17721


nice graph! you made it with excel?


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 15, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> nice graph! you made it with excel?


Nope, ggplot2!


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 15, 2021)

R Studio?


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 15, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> R Studio?


Yeah, I use RStudio, too.


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

Should be happy with new Ao5 and Ao12 PBs I guess:



And more alg training:


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 17, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Should be happy with new Ao5 and Ao12 PBs I guess:


Your too modest.


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 17, 2021)

Added four items to wish list and open to suggestions!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 18, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Added four items to wish list and open to suggestions!
> 
> View attachment 17750


Get a different mat. The SpeedStacks isn't actually that nice in person. I added TC Angstrom matt to my personal wishlist but there's also a darkmode mat that look pretty nice.


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 18, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Get a different mat. The SpeedStacks isn't actually that nice in person. I added TC Angstrom matt to my personal wishlist but there's also a darkmode mat that look pretty nice.


Okay, I'll get a different one. Thanks!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 18, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Okay, I'll get a different one. Thanks!


Another this is that TC matts are a lot cheaper than anything from SpeedStacks and they do the same thing. I don't think that custom matts come with nobs to help hold the timer in place but that isn't super important, something to consider though.


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 19, 2021)

OLL and F2L practice today, as usual:


----------



## Garf (Nov 19, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Added four items to wish list and open to suggestions!
> 
> View attachment 17750


Although the 12 M Maglev is a big thing to wish for; if you watched Jperms review on the cube, he has trouble with a certain corner cut that makes it difficult for him to turn completely at his fastest with no trouble. It would take an even bigger budget to fix this problem. If you don’t turn all that fast yet, your good. But if you turn really fast, then I would recommend a cube that is known to have good turning and good corner cutting at the same time. Maybe Cubehead’s yooo cube or something within the price range of 40-50 dollars.


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 19, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Although the 12 M Maglev is a big thing to wish for; if you watched Jperms review on the cube, he has trouble with a certain corner cut that makes it difficult for him to turn completely at his fastest with no trouble. It would take an even bigger budget to fix this problem. If you don’t turn all that fast yet, your good. But if you turn really fast, then I would recommend a cube that is known to have good turning and good corner cutting at the same time. Maybe Cubehead’s yooo cube or something within the price range of 40-50 dollars.


Okay, thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 20, 2021)

Thanks to everyone's support, I finally completed the 41 basic F2L cases!






Next video will probably be a case 1-41 review.


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 23, 2021)

New fullstep PB!


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 23, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> New fullstep PB!
> 
> View attachment 17830


Wow. Very good rate of progresiion. GJ.


----------



## Garf (Nov 29, 2021)

For otter:




I don’t use that oll, by the way, so it shocked me.


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 29, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> For otter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I will look into it!


----------



## Garf (Dec 5, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Okay, I will look into it!


How is cubing progression coming along?


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 6, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> How is cubing progression coming along?



Practicing algs every day and experimenting with CN and new cubes!


----------



## Garf (Dec 6, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Practicing algs every day and experimenting with CN and new cubes!


Okay, you averaging sub-20?


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 6, 2021)

Woohoo new average PBs!


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 6, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Okay, you averaging sub-20?


Nope, not yet.


----------



## Garf (Dec 6, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Nope, not yet.


Well, I suggest you do slow solves so that you can learn how to use tricks in your solves, then after a few days you can try fast solves and see the results.


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 6, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Well, I suggest you do slow solves so that you can learn how to use tricks in your solves, then after a few days you can try fast solves and see the results.


Okay, let me try that now.


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 6, 2021)

My first ZZ solve (thanks to the ZMS server for helping me)! https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U_R2_B-_U2_B2_R2_D2_U2_F_L2_B_L2_U-_F_L-_B-_D2_F-_L2_U&alg=//_zzoomer-s_tip:_<R_U_L_D_F2_B2>_does_not_affect_orientation,_it_only_moves_around_edges z2_//_inspection_(4_bad_edges_on_U_layer,_1_bad_edge_on_D_layer,_2_bad_edges_on_F_layer,_and_1_bad_edge_on_B_layer) F_//_i_have_four_total_bad_edges_in_the_F_layer,_so_I_can_eliminate_them_with_F R_//_move_the_blue&#45;yellow_bad_edge_to_the_B_layer B2_//_make_space_for_the_last_bad_edge U_//_move_the_orange&#45;white_bad_edge_to_the_B_layer B_//_fix_the_four_bad_edges_in_the_back D_L-_D_R-_D_F2_//_EO_cross L-_U_L_U_L-_U_L_U-_L-_U_L_//_1st_pair_(FL) R-_U-_L_U-_L-_R_//_2nd_pair_(BL) R_U_R-_U-_R_U_R-_//_3rd_pair_(FR) U-_R-_U-_R_U2_R-_U-_R_//_4th_pair_(BR) (U-)_R_U2-_R2-_U-_R2_U-_R2-_U2-_R_//_OLL_22 (U-)_R2_U_R-_U_R-_U-_R_U-_R2_D_U-_R-_U_R_D-_//_Ga U-_//_AUF


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 7, 2021)

New single PB! So GAN cubes do set new PBs...


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 10, 2021)

Another PB single today. Also working on orange cross. ZZ is fun when I want to relax.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 10, 2021)

I was watching your OLL practice videos and it seems you are being very intentional with your finger tricks and trying to maintain home grip. I think this is a very good thing although it may be harder at first.

I learned tons of algs with bad finger tricks and lot of unnecessary regrips and it has really hurt my long term progress; I wish I’d have approached learning algs more like you are. 

Keep it up!


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 10, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I was watching your OLL practice videos and it seems you are being very intentional with your finger tricks and trying to maintain home grip. I think this is a very good thing although it may be harder at first.
> 
> I learned tons of algs with bad finger tricks and lot of unnecessary regrips and it has really hurt my long term progress; I wish I’d have approached learning algs more like you are.
> 
> Keep it up!



Thank you!


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 14, 2021)

New Ao5 and Ao12! Definitely getting more sub-20s these days, but progress feels slow.


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 31, 2021)

I finished memorizing full OLL! Thanks to everyone on the SpeedSolving Discord channel for helping me pick optimal algorithms and teaching me fingertricks!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 17, 2022)

Pretty embarrassed at how slow my progress is, so I need to practice more and do more solves. I enjoy playing around with ZZ and corners-first on the side, and I'm slowly learning M2 as well.


----------



## Garf (Jan 17, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Pretty embarrassed at how slow my progress is, so I need to practice more and do more solves. I enjoy playing around with ZZ and corners-first on the side, and I'm slowly learning M2 as well.
> 
> View attachment 18468


Hey, progress is different for everyone! Don't feel bad for it!
Also, I am quitting the sight events, so not so many tips will be coming your way... at least for 3x3.


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 17, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Hey, progress is different for everyone! Don't feel bad for it!
> Also, I am quitting the sight events, so not so many tips will be coming your way... at least for 3x3.


Sight events as in non-blindfold?


----------



## Garf (Jan 17, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Sight events as in non-blindfold?


Yes


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 11, 2022)

Wait a minute you have youtube?


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 14, 2022)

I haven't been improving as fast as I'd like to, but I am getting more sub-20s and have a sub-20 Ao5 now:


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm in love with these graphs...
Also there's a discord??


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 24, 2022)

Anyone else practice algs while listening to music?


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 2, 2022)

Oops, haven't updated my progress in a while. I've been busy working on M2/OP. I'll post a video when I do a blind solve.


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Hey Otterman, do you have any tips on BLD? I learned OP method but I can't memorize the positions pieces needs to go


All of the moves should be intuitive. For example, D is F R' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R F'



F R' moves the D sticker to the P position, then you use the modified Y perm to move it to the A position and undo the F R' moves.

So for corners at least (since I use M2 for edges), all you have to think about is how to move the sticker to the P position, then remember to undo the moves.

Jack Cai's tutorials are pretty good, if this doesn't make sense to you.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 5, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Oops, haven't updated my progress in a while. I've been busy working on M2/OP. I'll post a video when I do a blind solve.
> 
> View attachment 18969


Just curious. How fast have you gotten with M2/OP globally?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Apr 5, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I think he mentioned before that he didn't go to a competition yet (not sure exactly).


You say that as if you have to go to a comp to know how fast you are lol. You can still know your at home global. Also to my knowledge, Otter hasn’t done any full 3bld attempts yet.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 5, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> You say that as if you have to go to a comp to know how fast you are lol. You can still know your at home global. Also to my knowledge, Otter hasn’t done any full 3bld attempts yet.


Oh i thought abunickhabi was asking OtterCuber about his WCA scores 
Anyway, BLD is really hard for me even though all the tutorials online say ANYONE can solve a rubik's cube blindfolded. I guess I'm not a human


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 5, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Anyone else practice algs while listening to music?


What little time I spend actually practicing algs, I do listen to music too.


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 9, 2022)

I was in the zone today. New PB2 (13.72), Ao5, and Ao12.


----------



## OtterCuber (May 1, 2022)

Finally, 10k solves...


----------



## OtterCuber (May 2, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Apart from CFOP, what other algs have you memorized?


M2/OP and Roux algs


----------



## OtterCuber (May 8, 2022)

New Ao5 PB!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-07
avg of 5: 18.24

Time List:
1. (25.02) L' D2 F' U F2 L' B U' F2 R2 U2 D F2 D R2 U' F2 B' R' 
2. (15.69) B L2 D2 B' L2 R2 F D2 B U2 B2 R' U2 R F' U' F R2 F U' 
3. 16.74 F2 L2 F2 U2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' F L B' U L' B2 U R' D' 
4. 19.26 R' U2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 B L2 F' D2 L2 B2 L' D' F L2 B' R F2 
5. 18.72 F B L D' B' U' D B2 L B2 D R2 U D R2 B2 U B2 R2


----------



## OreKehStrah (May 8, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> New Ao5 PB!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-07
> avg of 5: 18.24
> ...


Congrats on the new PB!


----------



## OtterCuber (May 23, 2022)

Got a new Ao5 yesterday.


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 10, 2022)

New Ao5 PB!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-09
avg of 5: 16.85

Time List:
1. (19.66[w]) B2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 D' R' B2 F U2 R2 U' L2 B L 
2. 17.28[y] R2 B' R2 U2 B F L2 D2 L2 F' R' D F D2 B2 F R D F' 
3. 16.05[w] U R U2 B U R' L' B2 U' R2 D' B2 D B2 D' F2 D2 B2 R B 
4. 17.23[w] R2 U B2 D U' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R' F2 L2 B' L2 U' R' U2 L F 
5. (14.24[w]) L D F' U L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U B2 U R B' L2 D B L D2


----------



## Garf (Oct 10, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> New Ao5 PB!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-09
> avg of 5: 16.85
> ...


Nice! Are you going for sub-15?


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 10, 2022)

Garf said:


> Nice! Are you going for sub-15?



Yes, that would be great!


----------

